# Deep Cut Orchid Society Show



## Phred (Feb 5, 2020)

Anyone attending the Deep Cut Orchid Show? I’ll be there tomorrow (Thursday) and would like to meet up with others from the forum if any of you are planning to be there. 

Fred


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2020)

yes


----------



## Phred (Feb 5, 2020)

Cool... will you be there first thing? I’ll be the guy with the white goatee and black hat. Lol I’d like to put a face to the posts.


----------



## Hien (Feb 6, 2020)

Phred said:


> Anyone attending the Deep Cut Orchid Show? I’ll be there tomorrow (Thursday) and would like to meet up with others from the forum if any of you are planning to be there.
> 
> Fred


would you mind taking pictures of all of the vendors' tables.
I would love to see how full the tables are, what they have & how much I miss by not coming to the show the first day
(I don't care about the exhibition photos so much , since they will be still the same to the last day)


----------



## Hien (Feb 6, 2020)

NYEric said:


> yes


would you mind taking pictures of all of the vendors' tables.
I would love to see how full the tables are, what they have & how much I miss by not coming to the show the first day.
(I don't care about the exhibition photos so much , since they will be still the same to the last day)
I came to the Rutger North Jersey show on the weekend, and from what the vendors said, the business were very good the days before the weekend, and they sold lots of plants already.


----------



## Phred (Feb 6, 2020)

Lol... already did


----------



## Phred (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## likespaphs (Feb 6, 2020)

cool! thank you!


----------



## Hien (Feb 6, 2020)

thanks Phred "the cool ultimate early bird",
definitely,
more plants and less peoples during the week aka lots of supplies
versus
more peoples but less plants on the weekend  aka plenty of demand
Did you get anything ?


----------



## Phred (Feb 6, 2020)

Bark, 50 4” clay pots and a larg basket full of Cattleya walkeriana ‘Mount Azul’


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2020)

I may go this weekend sometime. I’m usually there Sunday but weather and all will determine driving time
When I’m usually there when the show is about to close, there are always people trying to get big deals from ecuagenera


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 7, 2020)

cnycharles said:


> I may go this weekend sometime. I’m usually there Sunday but weather and all will determine driving time
> When I’m usually there when the show is about to close, there are always people trying to get big deals from ecuagenera


ssssshhhhhh.... that's a secret....


----------



## Phred (Feb 7, 2020)

By the afternoon yesterday Ecuageneras booth looked half sold out already. Maybe they had more stock at their hotel though.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing Phred. No, Ecuagenera ships directly to the show. I was there about 10ish with Max C. and the plants I was looking for were already sold out. Remember, one of the benefits of working/judging a show is you get to pick stuff early before the show opens. Customers don't have a fair chance. I was the cute guy wearing the cowboy hat!


----------



## Phred (Feb 7, 2020)

Should have texted me while you were there. I stayed until about 1:30 waiting for them to judge a Paph I brought in.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 7, 2020)

NYEric said:


> I was the cute guy wearing the cowboy hat!



Times Square Naked Cowboy?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2020)

When I mention the people clamoring for deals from ecuagenera, I am actually feeling a bit sorry for ecuagenera   . They always have this Sad expression on their face , watching the customers trying to chisel for really cheap deals


----------



## Baarts (Feb 11, 2020)

Ecuagenera had to have done very well in Toronto last weekend between a crazy amount of pre orders (mine included) ….they were being very well shopped on Friday of the show set up by society members setting up displays and other vendors....apparently they sold out mid day on Sunday...So hopefully not too many shows where they have to sell off cheap.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2020)

I would buy many things from them if I had a truly ‘cool’ growing area  so maybe it’s a good thing I don’t


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2020)

Charles, I found a way to keep things cool, keep them in the covered plastic containers they are shipped in and keep a fan on those.
Haha! I'm in the background in Phred's 1st/top photo.


----------



## Phred (Feb 21, 2020)

Which person?


----------



## MaxC (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm in the Ecuagenera photo. Bright orange hat digging through the Phrags in the corner box.


----------



## Phred (Feb 21, 2020)

Nice to meet you... if you turn around I’m the guy with the camera


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 21, 2020)

We need a ST function to alert us that a fellow ST member is nearby. Sort of like ST equivalent of Tindr/Grindr.


----------



## MaxC (Feb 22, 2020)

Linus, I think you have something with your "Slippr" app.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 22, 2020)

Optional pollination option


----------

